# Hills!!! Humbling experience-1st ride. ( Help!)



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Went on my first ride tonight. Kicked. My. A$$. :blush2: I need some advice - I'm 33, 5'9 177 so I'm not a small guy (broad shoulders)- played soccer for many years through college and ran cross country. Fast forward 10yrs. - have a wonderful 19mo little girl and wife and time to get 'in shape'. My father had quad by-pass at 70 this year so I'm trying to head things off at the pass. I'm hoping to shed 10 lbs (if based on today's ride, it'll happen _quick_)

I live in Atlanta (northeast, in-town). Pleeeenntttty of hills. Scratch that. Thats _all there are_. Whew. I rode for 45minutes - all I could do today (91 out right now). I'm aware it takes time etc., and hope to ride daily. Going to where there are no hills would take too long (driving, unloading, etc). Just can't happen logistically. Sooo, basically I'm cutting my teeth on hills - looks to make a man of me yet (or belittle more like). Literally all short stabbing hills. Elevation change is quite dramatic (I have 12ft of elev. in 40ft change in my _back yard_) in the area. Riding a double.

Suggestions? I spent most of the day getting comfortable and either spinning too many rpms and running out of cardio or working very hard in a lower gear. I'm not ashamed to say I stopped 3x (might as well admit it - couldn't get out of the pedals and fell. [email protected]#$ scratched my shifter - oh well)

I'm going to work to improve my diet (no fries at lunch), more sleep, etc. Went out with friend last night, only slept 5hrs. I'm trying to not get to analytical - want to keep this as fun. Had a blast - plenty of exercise (quite winded). Thanks for letting me blather. Just looking for advice, maybe some pre-ride nutrition tips etc. Need to figure out my sigma computer - glad I didn't track my distance.


----------



## mandovoodoo (Aug 27, 2005)

1. Make sure your bike is fit nicely for you.
2. Work up very slowly - if you tweek your knees you will regret it.
3. Cycling takes more technique than you'd think
4. Should become much more fun in weeks, little by little, becomes fun daily
5. Hills are tough. Technique in pedalling, shifting, etc all required.

But it works. My wife and I went on a 50 mile club ride last week. She was fat for years. On this ride she was simply a normal good cyclist. Gradually pulled ahead of the group. Finished 20 minutes ahead of the group. Just riding comfortably. I pointed this out to her, and how she looks, and how well she rides etc. Think she's been at it seriously for 3 years. She's lost 20 lbs over 18 months, didn't gain any during a 3 month illness. That's what she tells me. I think she's lost 30 lbs over 3 years. She's hooked. It could happen to you. Her BP, pulse, etc are all super. I've lost about 30 lbs over the last 2 years. More healthy. Not that I was fat, just comfortably padded. Now I'm almost lean. 

Let's see. Stretching. I go 15 minutes light, then stretch. Cool down before stopping. Don't push if joints hurt. OK to push if muscles tired. Learn how to corner. Learn how to ride politely in a group. Be a good representative for cycling.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

It doesn't come all at once...be reasonable....

Work up to it...personally I love hills, I ride a lot...a hundred to 200 a week during the season, I train all winter on the stand....You can't hit the ground running, so to speak and expect to do it all..........


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*As the*



97G8tr said:


> Went on my first ride tonight. Kicked. My. A$$. :blush2: I need some advice - I'm 33, 5'9 177 so I'm not a small guy (broad shoulders)- played soccer for many years through college and ran cross country. Fast forward 10yrs. - have a wonderful 19mo little girl and wife and time to get 'in shape'. My father had quad by-pass at 70 this year so I'm trying to head things off at the pass. I'm hoping to shed 10 lbs (if based on today's ride, it'll happen _quick_)
> 
> I live in Atlanta (northeast, in-town). Pleeeenntttty of hills. Scratch that. Thats _all there are_. Whew. I rode for 45minutes - all I could do today (91 out right now). I'm aware it takes time etc., and hope to ride daily. Going to where there are no hills would take too long (driving, unloading, etc). Just can't happen logistically. Sooo, basically I'm cutting my teeth on hills - looks to make a man of me yet (or belittle more like). Literally all short stabbing hills. Elevation change is quite dramatic (I have 12ft of elev. in 40ft change in my _back yard_) in the area. Riding a double.
> 
> ...



others have said, it takes time. Welcome to the club, and the lifestyle, for that is what it is, a lifestyle choice. Your cross country/soccer background will help, but you use very different muscle groups when riding as compared to running. One thing to consider if you are a beginner and live in a very hilly area, is to switch to either a compact double crankset or a triple. At least until you get a bunch of miles in your legs. It may make riding a WHOLE lot more bearable. Good Luck, and feel free to ask questions, there are many of us on here that have a boatload of experience.


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

The good news is you live near alot of hills. I live near the second hillest city in the US. So first you must understand hills will make you a stronger cyclist. Doing alot of hills will also help build your upper body. With all the climbing I do I always mix it up, from seated to standing. One of the things you want to remember is to control your breathing, make sure you learn to develope a rythem with your breathing when climbing. If you do the same route once and a while change up how you climb it. But most of all have fun, and remember hills are your friend. GOOD LUCK and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

GEAR DOWN and cut yourself some slack. Most folks get overwhelmed by climbing when they push themselves at a quad-busting anaerobic pace and then wind up feeling like they have to stop completely and walk, which is very disheartening.

Even if you are going 4 mph, keep pedaling. Use a low gear, breathing, and keeping going. If you insist on going 7-8-9-10 mph on steep hills, you will blow up and quit. Think of it as a slow jog before you can really run. 

Not to worry. We've ALL been there.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. I'm trying to be very realistic - today was much like me trying to go for a full 90minute soccer match when I'm just not in shape. :idea: My plan is to ride 4-5x week so I anticipate that things will progress - just a matter of time. Thanks again for the encouragement - good to hear.


----------



## element324h (Oct 19, 2005)

I've heard a lot of people say, climb in the saddle, don't climb in the saddle, etc etc. I think it's all about personal preference. I used to climb just in the saddle because I remember reading a lot on how it's better to climb in the saddle. I still do somewhat, but I enjoy standing up and powering my way up the climb. 

Keep at it though. There's a hill that I have to climb on my usual route home that always kills me, and I've been tracking my progress over it, I can go at a reasonable pace up it now. Keep climbing and you'll find the same hills you were having a hard time with earlier, now much easier and enjoyable.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

It's real simple.

Ride 7- 10 thousand km. a year for the next 3 to 5 years. And remember, it's a 12 month a year commitment. There will be days where you loathe your bike and yet you feel obliged to get out there and get it done.

Once you've finished that, and spent counless thousands of dollars, those hills will be a BIT easier.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

Right now, that 10lbs you want to lose is 10lbs of dead weight, fighting you on the hills.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

denmikseb said:


> Right now, that 10lbs you want to lose is 10lbs of dead weight, fighting you on the hills.


no truer words have been said. I think I"m going to loathe the years in the weight room doing sets upon sets of upper body work. It was great when I was doing construction - somewhat useless now.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

JayTee said:


> .....and then wind up feeling like they have to stop completely and walk, which is very disheartening.
> 
> Even if you are going 4 mph, keep pedaling.
> 
> Not to worry. We've ALL been there.


AND...remember, the bicycle is one of the most efficient machines ever invented, In my opinion, it is easier and faster to walk ON the pedals, than next to them, if you know what I mean.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I started cycling last December and have gone from 220 to 195. The weight will melt away and climbing will become easier with miles.

In the mean time, you may:

1.) Do a Google search for pedaling efficiency and make sure you are spinning and not just mashing down.
2.) If you have a 9 speed cassette, consider the "Century Special" cassette from Harris Cyclery as it has a 30 tooth cog. If you have a 10 speed, I think a 27 tooth cog is as big as is readily available.
3.) You might want to consider a compact crank to give you more mechanical advantage.

Keep at it as those hills will make you stronger and give you an advantage over the flat landers.


----------



## rgojr2001 (Dec 8, 2006)

The biggest fight I had when I started a couple of years ago was attitude. I also had a background in soccer and found that the nature of quick explosions of energy did translate into success in most climbing situations and in sprints. In my second season of racing, I find that I can keep up with or pass at least half of the cyclist that I race against. I still have to fight on the long grinding climbs, but thats why I wont give up my triple cranks. 
Suggestions - sit up straight to allow easier breathing, keep a good attitude about climbing ( find a happy thought to keep in mind while suffering through a climb), relax your upper body as much as possible (start with the face, wipe away that scowl and try to smile), and just keep at it.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*Yeah, me too....the pedals just stopped!*



97G8tr said:


> Went on my first ride tonight. Kicked. My. A$$. :blush2: I need some advice - I'm 33, 5'9 177 so I'm not a small guy (broad shoulders)- played soccer for many years through college and ran cross country. Fast forward 10yrs. - have a wonderful 19mo little girl and wife and time to get 'in shape'. My father had quad by-pass at 70 this year so I'm trying to head things off at the pass. I'm hoping to shed 10 lbs (if based on today's ride, it'll happen _quick_)
> 
> I live in Atlanta (northeast, in-town). Pleeeenntttty of hills. Scratch that. Thats _all there are_. Whew. I rode for 45minutes - all I could do today (91 out right now). I'm aware it takes time etc., and hope to ride daily. Going to where there are no hills would take too long (driving, unloading, etc). Just can't happen logistically. Sooo, basically I'm cutting my teeth on hills - looks to make a man of me yet (or belittle more like). Literally all short stabbing hills. Elevation change is quite dramatic (I have 12ft of elev. in 40ft change in my _back yard_) in the area. Riding a double.
> 
> ...


I completed my second ride on Saturday afternoon, about 45 minutes in a somewhat hilly area. I comfortably run 20 miles per week, so I figured what the heck, I can run these hills, so pedaling will be a piece of cake! :mad2: 
Wrong, Mr. Bigshot! I attacked the first hill, only to be wheezing at the top. Wrong gear, wrong attack. The next is a steep1/4 mile downhill, then an equally steep 1/4 mile uphill. Chose a lower gear and slower pace and voila! Right up the hill! So, now I have it mastered right? Wrong again! I made the same mistake on the return trip, pedaled my self out until the cranks wouldn't turn. Tried to unclip, legs were shaking and over I went! :blush2: Doofus!
Hopefully going out after work today and I will take it slower and steadier for sure! Funny thing was, I ran 3 miles in record time for me yesterday, not even sore. I am a firm believer now that running and cycling use totally different muscle groups! :thumbsup:


----------



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

*Take it Day by Day...*

Three years ago, I was in the same situation, just started biking, but I live in a nice flat area and you have to drive far for hills. The flats are great, especially with a tailwind, but the headwinds would just kill me (sort of like running into a wall):mad2: That continued for the first year, until I built up some fitness. Now, I'm having fun and riding is a blast.

Welcome to the club, take it slow, don't over do it, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

wmayes said:


> I completed my second ride on Saturday afternoon, about 45 minutes in a somewhat hilly area. I comfortably run 20 miles per week, so I figured what the heck, I can run these hills, so pedaling will be a piece of cake! :mad2:
> Wrong, Mr. Bigshot! I attacked the first hill, only to be wheezing at the top. Wrong gear, wrong attack. The next is a steep1/4 mile downhill, then an equally steep 1/4 mile uphill. Chose a lower gear and slower pace and voila! Right up the hill! So, now I have it mastered right? Wrong again! I made the same mistake on the return trip, pedaled my self out until the cranks wouldn't turn. Tried to unclip, legs were shaking and over I went! :blush2: Doofus!
> Hopefully going out after work today and I will take it slower and steadier for sure! Funny thing was, I ran 3 miles in record time for me yesterday, not even sore. I am a firm believer now that running and cycling use totally different muscle groups! :thumbsup:


 At least now I have some company! My area/neighborhood is strictly hills (no kidding). They are pretty steep 1/8-1/4mile climbs. Funny thing is, I thought, 'Ok, made up the hill, now I can coast'. D'oh! Problem is, the hills are back to back to back..so you get a little bit of momentum going down but not much recovery time - you're haulin' ass..so then you get 2/3 up the hill and then grinding away again. I swear it was like I was running Farkliks in cross country. I'm taking a different route tonight...less up/down, up/down. I'm counting down til I get home. Can't wait. Challenge/Ride #2.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

*Yes!!*

I rode again today but chose a route less advanced. I just wish that the traffic wasn't so heavy (that and figuring out my darn Sigma computer-ugh). It had plenty of rolling hills but not the short, steep climbs in my neighborhood. For fun, I drove the ride afterwards to see the distance - 5.1miles in 27 odd minutes w/ 3 stops for traffic (crap). I think its a pretty good route - now to do the same circuit without having to stop. 

On the quest for the perfect road (ie, no traffic)...anyone from Atlanta? specifically the Oak Grove area?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

we rode some PERFECT roads yesterday, nice climbs 3 to 4%...1/4 to 1/2 mile each....brand freaking new asphalt....the only drawback was the 2 inches of rain we had in the 3 hours we rode!...Well, you can only get so wet, then it runs off!

I was on the fixed so I was about the only one who could stop!


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

I just finished my second ride as well! I rode exactly 14 miles at an average speed of 14 miles per hour, according to my Cat Eye computer. Pedal the hills in a much lower gear, stand when necessary and I even stopped 2/3 up one hill which was a lot longer than I thought! Took a sip or two of Powerade and went right up the rest. See, you can teach a 50 year old dog new tricks!


----------



## Luvwine (Jun 1, 2007)

I am in Atlanta, but live in Druid Hills, not Oak Grove. Like most areas of Atlanta, Druid Hills is not flat, either (hence the name). Still, there are lots of places to ride, you just have to learn your way around. If worst comes to worst, you can always drive to the Silver Comet Trail or the Path if you want some flatter car free areas. Here is a link to Atlanta rides:

http://www.sadlebred.com/gamaps.html

Best,

Steve O.


----------



## gatorbiker (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey 97g8tr - I work in the buckhead area and live out in Gwinnett. If you're ever interested in a Saturday AM ride out at Stone Mountain - let me know. It's a great place to ride with limited traffic, but still pretty hilly. 

I upgraded from a "hybrid" to a road bike about five months ago so am relatively new to the sport. Like everyone else has said, just take your time and your body will slowly adapt to hills. I'm 41 now and am really having fun with the sport and how much more fit I am getting. A few months ago I could barely complete 20 miles. Now, at 20 miles I feel like I'm just getting warmed up! 

Of course, I'd like to be able to motor up those hills even faster. But, I'm really happy with the progress I've made over the past four months. You will be too if you keep at it!


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Learn where your anaerobic threshold is, then stay below it. You know what I mean...you can feel when your breathing starts getting faster and more labored, and you can't control it. That means you're already into anaerobic metabolism. Slow down a bit, til you find a speed you can control your breathing, nice steady, rhythmic. Who cares if your RPM drops below 80? Just don't let it get too low, to where you're grinding, and tweaking your knees Now you're in aerobic again.
You can stay there almost indefinitely. That's how you pull long freakin' hills. So what if you're going only 5.5mph? You'll get better after about 1500 miles or so on your legs. And get a triple. That's what they're for. If I don't use my grannie gear a reasonable amount, that tells me I haven't been climbing enough. You can pull about anything in 30/27.


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very good advice from above 

I also live in the NE area of ATL.. Alpharetta.
I'm in the process of getting into cycling more than just cross training and need to get 2 bikes.. one for me and one for my wife.

My wife and I both long time speedskaters(her 20 years and me 14 years). I'm 27 and she's 24.. Yes, she's been competing since she was 4!... But I have more national medals than she does.. sssshhhh Don't tell her I said that. We're both certified coaches and she is also a personal trainer and getting her degree in fitness and nutrition.

Anyway. You should really think about hitting the gym(actually most of what I would tell you, you can do at your house in front of the TV). You don't want to do heavy weights, but you'll need to develop explosive leg strength along with increased muscle stamina. 
Plyometrics(using your own bodyweight mostly) are great for this. We do a lot of drills off skate(called dry lands)that also increase strength and lactic acid threshold. It would be really hard for me to describe here, but if you're interested send me an email and I'll get a little more detailed after work([email protected]) 


Craig


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

today I found my threshold for smog...orange alert, 101 and heavy traffic. I managed 3.2 miles before saying 'screw it'. On another note, I hit 42.22mph on a hill. :thumbsup:  I think I had a mph or two left in me. I'm addicted now.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

97G8tr said:


> today I found my threshold for smog...orange alert, 101 and heavy traffic. I managed 3.2 miles before saying 'screw it'. On another note, I hit 42.22mph on a hill. :thumbsup:  I think I had a mph or two left in me. I'm addicted now.


If you keep running into traffic, consider riding somewhere else. It's good that you feel motivated to go out and ride, but you aren't going to gain much on a 3.2 mile ride. Figure out a way to ride to an area with less traffic, or get in your car and drive somewhere.


----------



## lagunacat (Aug 31, 2007)

*my 2¢*

It takes TIME to get in hill climbing shape. Let me start out by saying I LOVE hills! I wouldn't live anywhere that didn't have them. If you think you are in shape then you start out riding the first thing that will humble you is the hills.

Some key things; take your time. don't over do it. stop and take a quick breaks when you feel your lungs or legs are finished. if after many stops you can't finish the ride then turn around. reduce your food intake when not riding. like others have stated in this thread, the extra pounds will kill you and when you begin to lose weight your hill riding will improve.

Let me give you an example. 2 years ago when I started riding again I found my first nice hill ride. It is about 5 miles long and rises to about 1500 or so ft. This mother kicked my ass. I had to stop about 9 times and never made it to the top. 2nd time out I stopped more times but did make it up. It took me about 6 - 8 weeks before I could tackle that climb without stopping. Last January I had surgery that kept me off my bike for 3 months. When i got back to riding I couldn't wait to climb my hill. Damn if I didn't have to stop 9 or more times. Now I am zipping up it again and wishing it went higher. So bottom line is you got to work yourself in shape but stay with it and you will soon be loving those hills. btw I'm 55.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*42.22mph..going up? Good work..*



97G8tr said:


> today I found my threshold for smog...orange alert, 101 and heavy traffic. I managed 3.2 miles before saying 'screw it'. On another note, I hit 42.22mph on a hill. :thumbsup:  I think I had a mph or two left in me. I'm addicted now.


 Just kidding, though there are plenty of cyclists who can hit 42 going up...
Keep at it and have fun, you'll look back on where you started and laugh at yourself later, but every single person on a bike pedals it themselves..The laws of physics are universal, so it is about power to weight and efficiency..If you develop good technique and have good equipment, the third part of the equation is how "strong" your become and how lean you are..For fun, take a look around you at the people you see. Americans are pretty fat, as a rule. Even guys who think they are "really Buff" are probably 20-50 lbs too fat to be good on a bike..Every lb you lose will make it easier to climb hills on the bike...
Don Hanson


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Make sure you have enough protein to build muscle and help with muscle recovery. A powdered whey protein shake is good to supplement your diet. Many times I'll take one at night just before bed as that's when muscle building/recovery takes place, while you are sleeping.

Have enough carbs, sweet potatoes, pasta, to replenish the loss of glycogen in your legs.

Have enough electrolytes in your food or beverage to replenish those that are lost.

Running helps with weight loss and supplements your cardio.

Weight lifting helps especially lower back and abs with hills as you use your lower back muscles. Don't do any leg exercises during riding season, save that for the off season.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Got a triple?...one hopes. You don't mention your gearing, but just adding a 27 tooth sprocket in the back helped me out a lot. Other than that, stay in the granny, concentrate on smooth, fluid pedaling, and stay below your anerobic threshold. I'm a Clyesdale too, so I'll never be much of a climber. But long pulls that used to make me wanna puke, I just slog on thru now without stopping.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*You'll get lots of advice here at RBR, here's mine....*



97G8tr said:


> Thanks for the encouragement guys. I'm trying to be very realistic - today was much like me trying to go for a full 90minute soccer match when I'm just not in shape. :idea: My plan is to ride 4-5x week so I anticipate that things will progress - just a matter of time. Thanks again for the encouragement - good to hear.


Stay with it, don't take too many days off. Consistency will build more benefits than you think. If you only have 1/2 hour in a day, go ride, if you have more time, use it. But be consistent. 2 days on, then 3 off will not get you very far.

Find a local shop that has gruop rides, hitch up to the end of the train and ride with 'em. YOu'll meet people that can watch and coach you on the bike and help you get better faster. If you can't do that, move up here to NH and I'll ride with you.

BT


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

*Great thread, I hope you all keep it up!

I was LOL about trying to get out of the pedals ..... I think everyone has fallen (at least I think so) I sure did and it was more than once! lol*


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

A short update. I've found some good roads in my area which essentially starts my ride (5miles of up/down medium hills with some decent climbs). I was on my 'out' ride along a arterial road (lavista) and decided to take a new route. My line took me right into the path of a drainage grate   at 20+mph. I nearly shat myself. My first thought was 'stay up'. Mission accomplished. Burst both tires and was 5miles away from the house, dark coming upon me. My wife is out of town with our 19mo as we're doing a major renovation job (staying out of the dust). Luckily I have a buddy nearby that picked me up in his truck.

Both wheels have dents  Off to the LBS tomorrow - hoping they can salvage my wheels.:mad2:


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the flats but it sounds like things could have been much worse, you didn't fall and you had someone to pick you up. Disaster avoided...

I love this thread, a lot of great info and very motivational. Today I went out looking for a longer route, about 40 miles, well the new route that had more hills and I am accustomed and was only 31 miles. I was ready to look for flatter, longer route then I read this and I am going to use that road and add about ten miles to it... 

If your ever are around the Macon area give me a buzz. 

Happy trails 
Jim T


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Jim. I'm bummed b/c not only did I beat up my bike, I really felt like I was on track to do my longest solo ride tonight. I thought 15miles was very attainable. *sigh* Hope this doesn't cost me too much $$. Thx for the note. This place is great.


----------



## beoba (Sep 3, 2007)

You may also want to try running/jogging, especially with all those hills. I dunno if this is the case with everyone, but it has done well with keeping me in shape between bike rides, and requires much less preparation (I usually just go out and run for 30-40 minutes in whatever clothes I'm wearing). Oh, and it's also much easier to do at night, when temps are cooler and things are less crowded, whereas with biking you're either blind or dishing out hundreds of dollars for a good headlight. Additionally, you probably don't have a problem with this in ATL, but here it becomes more difficult to ride once winter sets in.


----------

